# For those of you with pets and allergies



## Mike Fox (Feb 23, 2022)

What do you do to combat your allergies?

I already knew that i was alergic to dogs (I’m allergic to just about everything), but my kids have been begging for a puppy for the last couple of years, and I finally caved.

Thinking that i could just get a hypoallergenic dog to prevent allergies, i decided to get a Goldendoodle. Well, after doing further research, turns out there’s really no such thing as a “hypoallergenic” dog. Allergies aren’t supposed to be as severe with these breeds, because they don’t really shed, but you can still be allergic to their saliva and dander.

So here i am hoping that there are some hacks to prevent allergies (aside from medication).

Anyone got any?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 23, 2022)

Air purifier might help? Dunno. Make sure it’s the best HEPA if you give it a try. Think it’s HEPA 14.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 23, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> turns out there’s really no such thing as a “hypoallergenic” dog.


Too late now but we had Italian Greyhounds and they are about as close as you can get. Helps that they are small, too. Goodlenoodles [sic] got too much fur.

I do believe it is possible (maybe not in all cases) to acclimated to your own pets so long as you make prolific use of vacuums, brooms, dusters, and bathe them occasionally. Air purifiers also, as mentioned. It takes a little bit of time.

Our dogs passed a few years back but we have four cats and I'm very allergic to cats. Can't go into a friend's house with cats... but I'm fine at our house. I usually wash them about 4x times per year that's about all they need. Obviously they love baths (not). When I'm away on a trip and get back the first thing I do is wash the cats, my allergies will be bad for 1-2 days while I re-acclimate but they're usually fine after that. Covid rules: just never touch your face especially eyes.

EDIT: dogs are way better about baths and water in general than cats, you might be able to wash your dog once a week. Give em treats and make it a fun thing.

Lastly there's lots of over-the-counter options... a lot of them make me drowsy but the one I've found that has zero side-effects is Claritin and one small pill is good for 24 hours. Good luck! (Please don't return the dog, I hate that.)


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 23, 2022)

chillbot said:


> Too late now but we had Italian Greyhounds and they are about as close as you can get. Helps that they are small, too. Goodlenoodles [sic] got too much fur.
> 
> I do believe it is possible (maybe not in all cases) to acclimated to your own pets so long as you make prolific use of vacuums, brooms, dusters, and bathe them occasionally. Air purifiers also, as mentioned. It takes a little bit of time.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chillbot! Tons of great advice here. I’ll be trying all of these methods.

It’s also good to know that it’s possible to become immune to your own pet. This definitely gives me hope! Especially since it’s too late to even think about returning the dog, can’t have two little girls heartbroken. I definitely wouldn’t get the Father of the Year award if i did that.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 23, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> two little girls heartbroken.


Two girls is perfect for dog baths... one holds while the other washes. Tell em if they want the dog, giving the dog a bath once a week is part of taking care of it. Make it a fun outdoor thing I'm sure you can buy some good tools and toys online for this. I don't have a lot of experience with it... our IGs hardly had any hair/fur.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 23, 2022)

chillbot said:


> Two girls is perfect for dog baths... one holds while the other washes. Tell em if they want the dog, giving the dog a bath once a week is part of taking care of it. Make it a fun outdoor thing I'm sure you can buy some good tools and toys online for this. I don't have a lot of experience with it... our IGs hardly had any hair/fur.


Totally! We actually gave the pup a bath last night and the girls really enjoyed helping out.


----------



## davidnaroth (Feb 23, 2022)

I recently did a series of allergy tests, blood and skin, came back heavily allergic to dust and some trees. So I also would love to see some reccomendations! I run 2 air purifiers upstairs and downstairs, but my place always gets so dusty >:(

My dr also said I can take dust allergy pills, theyre kinda like the allergy shots but in pill form. I might try that in a couple months.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 23, 2022)

davidnaroth said:


> I recently did a series of allergy tests, blood and skin, came back heavily allergic to dust and some trees. So I also would love to see some reccomendations! I run 2 air purifiers upstairs and downstairs, but my place always gets so dusty >:(
> 
> My dr also said I can take dust allergy pills, theyre kinda like the allergy shots but in pill form. I might try that in a couple months.


Allergy testing is something I’ve been considering. I had them done when i was a kid, and they seemed to be pretty effective.


----------



## Denkii (Feb 23, 2022)

"hypoallergenic dogs" don't exist, yeah.
But there are definitely breeds that are more suitable if people are sensitive.
The aforementioned Italian Greyhounds (or Sighthounds in general) are top tier for that.
Anyt breed that doesn't shed a lot and doesn't lose a lot of dander. And preferably something that isn't huge.

Another favorite of mine are Miniature Schnauzers. We recently got one. I had one as a kid.
My partner is asthmatic and allergic to....well it is easier to list what she is not allergic to.
We tried having her in contact with a variety of breeds and these ones were fine. Yes, she is still allergic but it is well manageable.

I was asthmatic as a child but went through years of hyposensibilization and it worked out well for me and I never had any problems with what I was formerly allergic to. My main problem were strong allergic reactions to grasses and weeds. If anyone would mow their lawn in the vicinity, I wasn't able to go outside. For some years I grew up on the countryside with farms and fields...imagine how that worked out for me. The hyposensibilization was annoying but I would strongly advise allergic people to give it a try.

Taking cetirizine can help on a daily basis.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 23, 2022)

Btw, here’s a pic of our little guy:


----------



## davidnaroth (Feb 23, 2022)

@Mike Fox yeah theyre worth it for sure! I knew I had some dust allergy, but when I did the skin test the "dust" prick welted over the neighboring allergy pricks and didnt go down for like a week


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 23, 2022)

Denkii said:


> "hypoallergenic dogs" don't exist, yeah.
> But there are definitely breeds that are more suitable if people are sensitive.
> The aforementioned Italian Greyhounds (or Sighthounds in general) are top tier for that.
> Anyt breed that doesn't shed a lot and doesn't lose a lot of dander. And preferably something that isn't huge.
> ...


Funny enough, he doesn’t really shed. A few strands of hair here and there, but i guess that’s all it takes. 🤷‍♂️ 

Fortunately, the rest of my family seems to be unaffected.


----------



## Denkii (Feb 23, 2022)

PS: I remember I had one of those Air purifiers as a kid but I don't remember exactly what kind. I remember it needed some sort of special solution that you would put into it and it would filter the air as well as keeping an optimal humidity in the room or something like that. I remember the room had a particular smell when it was running.
Apart from that I just remember that my mum told me it was super expensive and if I break it on purpose I'd be sent off to boarding school or worse 

I assume that helped a lot.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 23, 2022)

Denkii said:


> PS: I remember I had one of those Air purifiers as a kid but I don't remember exactly what kind. I remember it needed some sort of special solution that you would put into it and it would filter the air as well as keeping an optimal humidity in the room or something like that. I remember the room had a particular smell when it was running.
> Apart from that I just remember that my mum told me it was super expensive and if I break it on purpose I'd be sent off to boarding school or worse
> 
> I assume that helped a lot.


Gonna look into those!


----------



## timbit2006 (Feb 23, 2022)

It'd definitely be a good idea to go for an allergy test so you can get a shot rather than having to deal with medication constantly. Ironically my dad's dog is allergic to dander of some sort and has to go for allergy shots herself or she spends all day itching her ears and chewing her paws.
You can also buy hypoallergenic pads to wipe your dog down with. I honestly don't know how well they work though; I had one pack ages ago for a cat.


----------



## Denkii (Feb 23, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Gonna look into those!


I remember it could do all. Humidify as well as dehumidify as well as having a HEPA-filter.
And this weird solution that it needed.
I don't think the solution was only for humidifying because it always needed it, even if you would only set it on filtering the air. Wish I knew what exactly that thing was called or what made it special but that was about 20 years ago and I don't even remember what I had for dinner last night.

And I assume it must have been **very** expensive based on how important it was for everyone to let me know how awfully expensive it was.
I assume there is much better and/or more accessible tech these days.
One would hope.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 23, 2022)

timbit2006 said:


> You can also buy hypoallergenic pads to wipe your dog down with. I honestly don't know how well they work though; I had one pack ages ago for a cat.


Now there’s an idea. Didn’t even know they existed!


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 23, 2022)

Denkii said:


> I remember it could do all. Humidify as well as dehumidify as well as having a HEPA-filter.
> And this weird solution that it needed.
> I don't think the solution was only for humidifying because it always needed it, even if you would only set it on filtering the air. Wish I knew what exactly that thing was called or what made it special but that was about 20 years ago and I don't even remember what I had for dinner last night.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just started researching purifiers. They seem to be incredibly effective, and help a lot of people with allergies. 

Considering how bad my allergies normally are, I’m honestly surprised I’ve never looked into them before.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 23, 2022)

@Mike Greene Thanks for fixing the pic.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Feb 23, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Gonna look into those!


You're welcome!


----------



## Fidelity (Feb 23, 2022)

Don't have pets of my own, but I'm ultra allergic to cats, live in an apartment and definitely vouch for air purifiers helping...a bit. You need more than one, though, depending on the size of your room. "Eh this'll be fine" doesn't really work here. I live in a studio and I have two, lol. Things like lysol's neutra air or those relatively creepy "air sponges" (like seriously are they even safe?) seem to help a tiny bit.

The big one for me, however, was getting a Navage (you could use neti pots if they work on you, but my nose is messed up to the point where they literally won't). It's quite expensive for what it is and absolutely disgusting in every sense but also amazing. Just don't use anything but distilled water in it or you're asking for trouble. Also, make sure you store it somewhere away from all the dander - even if that means putting it in a ziploc bag with paper towels or silica packs after its dried a bit. Also get some silicone (3/8" ID) tubing to flush it out from time to time.

I'd also suggest looking into things like cupping if there's a local acupuncturist or massage place that offers it. Finding someone that does LMD massage (the expensive option) or an eye massaging device and a pulsating showerhead (which is much gentler than a percussive massager and more effective in my experience) can help a tiny bit (at least in my case - I've had lymph issues and sinusitis so I'm not sure how unique this is).

There's always pot if your pain level starts getting up there, though I assume "no medication" probably extends to that.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 23, 2022)

Fidelity said:


> Don't have pets of my own, but I'm ultra allergic to cats, live in an apartment and definitely vouch for air purifiers helping...a bit. You need more than one, though, depending on the size of your room. "Eh this'll be fine" doesn't really work here. I live in a studio and I have two, lol. Things like lysol's neutra air or those relatively creepy "air sponges" (like seriously are they even safe?) seem to help a tiny bit.
> 
> The big one for me, however, was getting a Navage (you could use neti pots if they work on you, but my nose is messed up to the point where they literally won't). It's quite expensive for what it is and absolutely disgusting in every sense but also amazing. Just don't use anything but distilled water in it or you're asking for trouble. Also, make sure you store it somewhere away from all the dander - even if that means putting it in a ziploc bag with paper towels or silica packs after its dried a bit. Also get some silicone (3/8" ID) tubing to flush it out from time to time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed info! Lots of food for thought here.


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 23, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> What do you do to combat your allergies?
> 
> I already knew that i was alergic to dogs (I’m allergic to just about everything), but my kids have been begging for a puppy for the last couple of years, and I finally caved.
> 
> ...


We can't get a furry pet due to allergies (wife and daughter). But when we've looked after friends cats and dogs whilst they're on holiday, we've found that the "doodles" are amongst the least prone to trigger the allergies - especially the really curly haired ones, rather than the straight ones. But sady, all have trigger bad allergies, and there's nothing really we've found to manage it well.

I'm hoping that we might get an outdoor dog though - like a big dog, Black labrador or (my personal choice) a Dingo-Kelpie cross (although apparently they are going to need a LOT of walking). It'll have to live outside (pretty mild weather all year round in Sydney), and that should stop it triggering allergies.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 23, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> We can't get a furry pet due to allergies (wife and daughter). But when we've looked after friends cats and dogs whilst they're on holiday, we've found that the "doodles" are amongst the least prone to trigger the allergies - especially the really curly haired ones, rather than the straight ones. But sady, all have trigger bad allergies, and there's nothing really we've found to manage it well.
> 
> I'm hoping that we might get an outdoor dog though - like a big dog, Black labrador or (my personal choice) a Dingo-Kelpie cross (although apparently they are going to need a LOT of walking). It'll have to live outside (pretty mild weather all year round in Sydney), and that should stop it triggering allergies.


Very cool breed!


----------



## Roger Newton (Feb 23, 2022)

Piriton.


----------



## timbit2006 (Feb 23, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> Now there’s an idea. Didn’t even know they existed!


Another thing worth mentioning that helps me out with allergies is the Furminator deshedding brush. It really helps using it every once in a while to deal with the problem at the source, the furminator in particular is incredibly good at removing dander and dead skin. I have a minor allergy and actual hair doesn't trigger it but any time the dogs are unwashed for a while my arm will break out in hives just from touching them so I'm more than confident its just the dander buildup setting me off.


----------



## zolhof (Feb 23, 2022)

Mike, I feel you. I am extremely allergic to dust mite and pet allergens, and on top of that I suffer from chronic bronchitis. Ever since I can remember, pets were a no-go for me, which is the cruelest thing ever, because I love those cute furry things. The severity of the allergic reaction varies between people, so I hope you can overcome this situation. I lost count of how many times I ended up on the ER for oxygen because I broke my own rules and played with a friend's pet. It sucks.

There are no hypoallergenic dog or cat breeds, but the ones that I can "vouche" for, after years of trial and error, are the following: Dogs- maltese, bichon, schnauzer (had 3 mini schnauzers at one time, they are awesome, I would be dead otherwise hehe). Cats- sphynx, russian blue (personal best), siamese.

When my allergies are bad, I take Predsim and Loratidine (1 pill each for 10 days), and I get better after a week or so. Please visit a doctor, obviously, I'm only mentioning these because they work for me and you may want to compare notes. Good luck, and congrats on being an awesome dad!


----------



## Noeticus (Feb 23, 2022)

You can edit your DNA, but Crispr Cas 9 is a tad expensive. 

Pills can work for a while, then wear off (at least for me). I no longer take them.

Your body may adapt to your dog's allergens over time. Nature taking it course.



Gesundheit!


----------



## labornvain (Feb 23, 2022)

The very first thing you need to do when coming down with an allergic reaction, is to get the allergens off of your body. This means bathing and changing your clothes immediately. If you just have a little bit of exposure, you may be able to get away with just washing your face and hands and changing your shirt. But if a dog jumps on you or some other kind of mess exposure event occurs, you're heading for the shower and a 
clean change of clothes.

If you do need to shower, then go ahead and take an antihistamine before. But honestly, once I figured out the trick of removing the allergens completely from my body, I've often found that I don't even need an antihistamine.


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 24, 2022)

You have two options if allergy medication is off the table. 

Build out the man cave/studio of your dreams in the back yard. Your family may visit without the dogs but never while the Daddy Is Working sign is up. 

Forget your family, fake your death and start over with a new family that doesn’t want pet animals. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 24, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Air purifier might help? Dunno. Make sure it’s the best HEPA if you give it a try. Think it’s HEPA 14.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 24, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Forget your family, fake your death and start over with a new family that doesn’t want pet animals.
> 
> Good luck!


Out of all the advice on here, this kinda makes the most sense. 

Joking aside, i LOVE the idea of building a studio out in the back. 🙌


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 24, 2022)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! I honestly didn’t think I’d get this many responses. Tons of helpful and useful info in this thread. 

Y’all ROCK!


----------



## Denkii (Feb 24, 2022)

Another good idea is to find a killer solo cello. I heard it solves all problems for you.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 24, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Another good idea is to find a killer solo cello. I heard it solves all problems for you.


Tina Guo has done wonders. 

Thank you Cinesamples.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 24, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> @Mike Greene Thanks for fixing the pic.


I swear that's our Joey. He's 13 now, so his hair (doodles have hair, not fur) is a little darker and his nose has gotten a little less black, but he looked _exactly_ like that when he was a pup. I don't have similar age pics to compare, but here is one when he was very young, and one where he's older.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 24, 2022)

Mike Greene said:


> I swear that's our Joey. He's 13 now, so his hair (doodles have hair, not fur) is a little darker and his nose has gotten a little less black, but he looked _exactly_ like that when he was a pup. I don't have similar age pics to compare, but here is one when he was very young, and one where he's older.


He’s a cutie!


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 24, 2022)

Denkii said:


> Another good idea is to find a killer solo cello. I heard it solves all problems for you.


You need to post more.


----------



## Alchemedia (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm deathly allergic to most dogs except poodles and schnauzers. Air purifiers are very helpful.


----------



## Kony (Mar 24, 2022)

zolhof said:


> and on top of that I suffer from chronic bronchitis


I used to suffer from chronic bronchitis at least twice a year - but after seeing a naturopath and having a food sensitivity test, I cut out the foods that I was sensitive to and haven't had bronchitis since the mid-90s. It's not going to work for everyone though but worth a try. Milk was the main culprit. I gradually reintroduced most of the other "sensitive" foods back into my diet except milk and still no bronchitis episodes many years later - aside from a nasty flu infection in 2008.


----------



## VeganPete (Mar 25, 2022)

I second that ^ "Give up dairy". Dairy is the number 1 allergen. All my life, I assumed I was severely allergic to horses, rabbits, cats, dogs etc. My eyes would stream and puff-up/close-over severely and throat would itch, face would be red whelts. Was using 2 inhalers daily and occasional nebuliser due to mild asthma. After returning from the Gulf War and my Daughter passing away shortly afterwards, I decided to give up meat and dairy in an attempt to alleviate PTSD symptoms and the mental trauma of recurring night-terrors. In just a few weeks, by coincidence, my asthma and allergies were 95% better. I now look after 2 dogs with only the occasional itchy arm - but my breathing has been fine around them and eyes never puff up any more and I have no itchy throat and no more hayfever. For me, it was a happy accident, I didn't expect my physical health to improve but it had a very profound holistic effect almost immediately. The science behind it is that: Dairy is a huge histamine antagonist - so if you consume dairy every day, it will worsen all allergies and even promote allergic reactions to other triggers. Dairy is ubiquitous, tasty and actually very addictive (dairy contains a potent opioid called "casomorphin") - so most people are not willing to even try giving up dairy (it requires around 21 days abstinence to reverse a long-term allergy), but once you break the addiction, you will not crave it any more and you may even find the taste and smell of dairy to be quite repulsive - another approach is to gradually increase your daily exposure to the Dog, over time, it may train your body not to react. At the very least, you can try to keep a food diary to see if you can identify and eliminate the main cause of your allergies - in most cases, this will be dairy - but of course, there are other causes such as environmental factors and other foodstuffs (wheat, tomatoes, soy, meat, eggs etc..)


----------

